# Tires for 18x9.5 45 and 18x8.5x40



## rustedcutlery (Mar 16, 2016)

I got a set of vmr 703 wheels in 18x9.5 45mm rear and 18x8.5 40mm fronts. I only want to order tires once, so what's the best size to run with these? I'm guessing I'll have to have the fenders rolled.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes you will. 275s for the rear and 245s for the front will be safe


----------



## Goat51 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey Svede - just a quick check, are you saying he can go 245s in the front with no fender roll? It won't rub the strut towers, as that's what people have written? Or is he safe with 245s, after the front fenders get rolled?
Or the 40mm fronts and the offset/spacer inserted so it's not a concern...


(I'd like wider meats in front myself)

I'm still chirped and have to laugh, that my Honda Odyssey has 235s all around, just like the goat. haha.
tnxs-


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The back may need a fender roll with 275s. It's hard to give a definite as the back ends can be off from one side to the other but it can be made to fit. The front tires and strut rub will depend somewhat on camber setting. The more negative the closer the tire will be to the strut. I have stock 17s but run 255s up front with a pretty big -1 degree camber with no issue by using ARP studs and 5mm wheel spacers so you can make that work too.


----------



## redmanf1 (May 10, 2016)

I would not damage my fenders....


----------



## rustedcutlery (Mar 16, 2016)

So if I go with a 245/40/18 in front and a 275/40(or35)/18 in the rear, I should only have to either roll or trim the fender lip on the rears right? 

Also, what are most guys running for tires? I was thinking about the Firestone fire hawk or the continental dw.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

rustedcutlery said:


> Also, what are most guys running for tires? I was thinking about the Firestone fire hawk or the continental dw.


A lot of guys are running Michelin Pilot Super Sports and love them. They are pretty good in the wet. Cold weather they won't be as effective. They will need some heat to have max traction. 

I live in florida where it rains a ton so I went with Bridgestone Potenza RE-970as Pole Positions. 

They are relatively cheap compared to other brands, have a 40,000mile warranty, work FANTASTIC in rain/wet/ and cold conditions. They are great strait line grip as well. In my stock 06 GTO m6 I ran 12.81 @ 110 with CIA only. I've pulled a personal best of 1.84 60' on those tires as well. 

Here's a quick review of the 970as Pole Positions... the Continental DW's are in this comparison review as well.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

rustedcutlery said:


> So if I go with a 245/40/18 in front and a 275/40(or35)/18 in the rear, I should only have to either roll or trim the fender lip on the rears right?
> 
> Also, what are most guys running for tires? I was thinking about the Firestone fire hawk or the continental dw.


I had Firehawks before my current NT-05s. They were a very nice tire with a good balance of traction and wear


----------

